# Holden Outerwear



## Nienke (May 29, 2012)

To all of you fanatics out there!

I am doing my graduation thesis on *Holden outerwear *in the Netherlands and i still need 50 more filled out questionnaires in order to graduate! *Are you familiar to the brand?* Please *help me *graduating by filling out this survey about *the image of Holden*!! It won't take up more than 3 minutes of your time and *I really need your help*!!! I'd be forever grateful!! TNX guys!!


Link: 
Survey + Questionnaire + Research + Panel = thesistools.com

HELP is very welcome!!!  
TNX!!!


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

filled out.


----------



## Nienke (May 29, 2012)

IndraRipper said:


> filled out.


aahh, great! TNX!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You'll likely get more responses if you follow the rules and post your required vid


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

done!  good luck with the project


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Nienke said:


> To all of you fanatics out there!
> 
> I am doing my graduation thesis on *Holden outerwear *in the Netherlands and i still need 50 more filled out questionnaires in order to graduate!


*


what kind of doctorate degree are you hoping to achieve by writing a thesis on snowboarding outer wear? 


i would love to hear about your thesis defense!


sadly i can't really help you with the survey. I am not coordinated enough to snowboard in pants that look like skinny jeans yest still manage to sag in the crotch.*


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Holden is an awesome company and make great clothes/outerwear. 

Too bad they are moving to Los Angeles from Portland.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

YOur survey sucks. Not controlled properly. You will fail.

You ask if we can recognize the brand. Even if we supposedly cannot recognize the brand, you still ask, "You recognize holden products based on?".

dumb questions all over the place. glad to hear they are handing out Doctorate degrees like candy.

also, collecting emails is super douchey, quasi spam and someone should report this thread.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Holden sucks as a brand their outerwear blows apart too easily, is over priced, and most is a direct rip off of old L1 stuff designed by Mike Dawson. Oh and they're no longer an outerwear brand they're some stupid hipster lifestyle boutique thing that disguises itself as a snow brand.


----------

